

Thunderbird 3.1 adds extra spaces to e-mails for four months. Chaos ensues! - thinkcomp
http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/tb_3_1_inserts_space_at_the_start_of_a_sent_message_discussion_of_bugs_in_mozilla_thunderbird

======
mike-cardwell
This could be the most trivial bug I've ever read about. I like how some of
the people commenting are treating it as some sort of major catastrophe.

